# removing stock exhaust???



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

trying to remove the front headpipe and cannot seem to wiggle it out, what methods did you guys use, loosing patience fixing to cut the sob in half............


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

Got tired of messing with mine when I took it off. Just bent it and pulled it out. It went in the trash anyway....


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

screw it, i cut that mofo in half, i have no patience, and got too use my cordless saw............


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Is the muzzy really worth it


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

If you go the route of getting a muzzy and go through putting it on....it's the last time you'll be messing with the exhaust anyway. Also, they say that there is a way to get the front header pipe out...but I don't belive them.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

i dont know will let you kinow, should get my muzzy in this week cant wait, getting the brute ready for the new exhaust....


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I think you'll like it, its a monster of a different breed.


----------



## meangreen360 (May 3, 2009)

I got mine out without cutting or bending. Just had to play with it and take the heat shields off. For the difference in power,it is well worth it.


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

i chewed mine in half


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

walker said:


> i chewed mine in half


:haha: sad part is that I want to believe you


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

filthyredneck08brute said:


> :haha: sad part is that I want to believe you


what you trying to say


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

thanks guys, cant wait too get mine, come on ups man...........


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

walker said:


> i chewed mine in half


I thought bending it was a little out of ordinary. You did it the hard way....


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

1bigforeman said:


> I thought bending it was a little out of ordinary. You did it the hard way....


only took about 5 minutes ..lmao


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Sounds like every one swears by a Muzzy, just might have to upgrade, had my heart set on a big gun lol


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

countryboy there is not alot of difference between the 2 besides prices .. they proud of a full muzzy exhuast ...


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

They are proud lol


----------



## 1bigforeman (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm proud too......MMMMMMMMUUUUUUZZZZZZZZYYYYYYY. :bigok:


----------

